
Show HN: I wrote “Cracking the UX interview” v0.1 - artiparty
https://productdesigninterview.com
======
artiparty
Hello HN!

I’m happy to share my book with you. It’s goal is to help UX/product designers
to prepare for job interviews, practice their skills and build designers
hiring process at their companies.

I believe there is not enough resources for designers to prepare for job
interviews (unlike for engineers/PMs). Often designers don’t know what to
expect from the interview. On the other side, many businesses don’t know how
to evaluate designers efficiently, especially their first design hire.

I decided to share my experience of hiring designers at WeWork and my first
step was sharing publicly the exercises we used during interviews
([https://blog.prototypr.io/product-design-exercises-we-use-
at...](https://blog.prototypr.io/product-design-exercises-we-use-at-wework-
interviews-2ee1f5a57319)). The feedback I received was great. After talking to
both designers and employees I decided to write this book that will help both
sides to improve their skills, create better expectations and eventually build
better products.

You can read more about the story behind the book here:
[https://productdesigninterview.com/story.html](https://productdesigninterview.com/story.html)

Thank you!

------
lozzo
Hi there, I followed the link and saw this on your web site:

How much time will it take me to read this book? The book has 158 pages, so it
should take you about 3-4 hours. I value your time, so I worked hard to keep
the noise-to-signal ratio high to make sure you can finish it over a weekend.

Well, unless I am getting this wrong, I think you mean the opposite. You want
to keep the noise-to-signal ratio low !!!

you see, errors like those, discourage me from going any further with your
book.

that said. Good luck with it.

